# Mia is struggling.... Wanted to share, thoughts appreciated



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi all.... Hope all is well with you all and your chooks....

Mia, one of my oldest X battery girls has really had it rough the last few weeks.

Here's the story ... Sorry it's long as lots has happened. 

Begining of may, she started wheezing, which vet gave me a couple different antibiotics for. She improved but wheezing came back after. She went on a course of specific antibiotics, 5 days on and 5 days off. With supplements in between this improved it a lot. He said the wheezing was coming from lower in her lungs, which suggested some pressure from elsewhere. Either a growth, mass of some sort, or inflamed organ....

Mia woke one morning with egg shell hanging out of her and was clearly not feeling well. So back to the vet who removed an awful blockage. She looked better instantly. We decided to give her an implant to prevent more problems. (Mia has not wheezed since this btw, not needed any meds for this)

Mia seemed on top of the world the rest of that day....

Next day, she was spaced out lathergic and off her food. Vet said implant can make them like that at the start, should settle down.... So kept her in, to encourage food etc....

Mia slowly started eating more and seemed to improve. I thought she was coming through the reaction. Then some days later, I noticed she did not come out of her coop....

I bought her in and noticed symptoms (now we know) of blindness, sight loss. 

Back to vet to confirm this. She isn't eating much again and needed help to find food, and be given hydrating things like grapes and cucumbers. The vet said it's extreamley unusual that he could see no other signs of I'll health and she has literally just lost her sight. So advised to manage things to help her cope. 

She was still walking round with other hens, pecking away at grass, coming in afew time to be encouraged to eat feed and drink. 

This was all ticking along untill today. Now Mia is struggling to stand and walk. Appetite is lower. She has picked at some feed, and is eating grapes and berries.

She isn't drinking water.... 

I've dropped bits on her beak to offer her a drink, which she has taken little bits. But not sure what's happening or how else to help her .. she's still bright eyed with a nice red colour. It's all so odd.

It's so strange how so much has happen so quickly since the implant..... 

Happy for your thoughts..... X just want her better. 😢 Thank you.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you get your vet to do an x-ray? It would be good to know whether she still has pieces of shell in her body or if there is other not supposed to be there substances. 

As you know, battery hens are challenged due to their breeding. This maybe be her time and there might not be much that can be done for her except keep her as comfortable as possible.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I hope she feels better.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If she is blind, she cant see where the water/waterer is located. You might have to use a syringe without a needle to give her water orally. Draw 1/2ml water in the syringe, pull straight down on her wattles and her mouth will open. Quickly shoot the water in her mouth from the syringe and immediately let go of the wattles so she can swallow the water on her own. 
If you dont immediately let go of the wattles, she could aspirate.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Can you get your vet to do an x-ray? It would be good to know whether she still has pieces of shell in her body or if there is other not supposed to be there substances.
> 
> As you know, battery hens are challenged due to their breeding. This maybe be her time and there might not be much that can be done for her except keep her as comfortable as possible.


I plan to call them to get her seen tommorow. I'll ask them. Thank you. X


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> If she is blind, she cant see where the water/waterer is located. You might have to use a syringe without a needle to give her water orally. Draw 1/2ml water in the syringe, pull straight down on her wattles and her mouth will open. Quickly shoot the water in her mouth from the syringe and immediately let go of the wattles so she can swallow the water on her own.
> If you dont immediately let go of the wattles, she could aspirate.


Really makes me nervous shooting it in. I've spent a lot of time today dripping it over her beak which she has been taking and drinking herself and eating grapes etc.... 

I was concerned she is dehydrated which is why wobbly on the legs? 

Do you have a video you can recommend that shows how to give water? Would be good to see it... 

Thankfully she went to bed brighter, after eaten more. X She ate watery things too... 

Thank you for your advice X


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I hope she feels better.


Thank you!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

LoxiKat said:


> Really makes me nervous shooting it in. I've spent a lot of time today dripping it over her beak which she has been taking and drinking herself and eating grapes etc....
> 
> I was concerned she is dehydrated which is why wobbly on the legs?
> 
> ...


I have no video. I do this procedure frequently administering liquid wormers in my birds. I cradle the bird in my arm. Then grab the pre-loaded syringe with my free hand. Then on my cradling arm, I use my fingers and thumb to pull straight down on the hens wattles and her mouth opens. I quickly shoot the liquid in her mouth and let go of her wattles so she can swallow the liquid on her own.
Practice it a couple of times without actually squirting the liquid in her mouth. You'll get the hang of it. Easy peasy.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Ok we've done some practice with smaller amounts. Thank you!


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

LoxiKat said:


> Ok we've done some practice with smaller amounts. Thank you!


Struggling to find info about how often and how much water I should give her? What would you suggest? 

So many different things. Honestly still nervous about doing it but she's not drinking on her own ATM. 😢


LoxiKat said:


> Ok we've done some practice with smaller amounts. Thank you!


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I hope she feels better.


Thank you. Me too. 😔


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

LoxiKat said:


> Struggling to find info about how often and how much water I should give her? What would you suggest?
> 
> So many different things. Honestly still nervous about doing it but she's not drinking on her own ATM. 😢


Here's an informative link for you to read on how much water a chicken needs to drink per day:








How Much Water Does a Chicken Drink? - Cackle Hatchery


How much water a chicken drinks each day depends on numerous factors including the bird’s size, water palatability, feed intake, feed composition, the




www.cacklehatchery.com


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

After an X ray at the vets today, we sadly had to let Mia go... It wasn't good. Disease of some sort, likely cancer, was spread all over her body,.... Which explained blindness and not able to walk or stand.... 

Vet said he'd never seen anything like it, and put it down to genetic mutation. 

Of course we are devasted.... 💔😢

Thanks everyone for your support ...


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry, Loxi. I know you put your everything into the rescued girls. This choice was taken out of your hands. She had a good life because of you.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'm sorry, Loxi. I know you put your everything into the rescued girls. This choice was taken out of your hands. She had a good life because of you.


Thank you..... I'm still a newbie but trying learning....

She was soooo lovely.. really going to miss her.....

I have her x-ray and vet notes...

Happy to share if it would be helpful or educational? All I can do for her now is tell her story.....

X


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. It never gets any easier when you have to put down a beloved hen.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m really sorry. She’s such a precious girl she’ll be missed so much.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hang on tight to your vet. It's good they were willing to do the x-ray when you asked. It maybe the only time ever that one was needed but it gave you the unwanted answers and she's no longer suffering.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Hang on tight to your vet. It's good they were willing to do the x-ray when you asked. It maybe the only time ever that one was needed but it gave you the unwanted answers and she's no longer suffering.


Grateful to have a vet who respects them as any other animal..

I know if something could have been done, they would have....


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I’m really sorry. She’s such a precious girl she’ll be missed so much.


Thank you x


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. It never gets any easier when you have to put down a beloved hen.


It really doesn't...... 😔🙏 Thank you ..


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss, kudos to you for doing the rescue birds.


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Ptamom said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.


Thank you. It's really not the same at all without her .... X


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, kudos to you for doing the rescue birds.


🙏💜 Thank you...

It comes with a tone of heart ache but I'm learning a lot from them..... Nothing beats the joy you have with when they are here though! 🙏🌺


----------

